# Painting a Peak off another peak



## dwbrooks (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Guys, I'm going to desribe this the best I can and hopefully some of you will be able to understand my description.

I'm painting an one story/Exterior. On the front of the house there are two peaks. In order to reach the higher peak you need to be able to set a ladder up on the roof of the lower peak. I've seen this before on many houses but am not really sure what the best way to reach the upper peak. 

Again its a lower peak and then another peak comes off it, basically I'm trying to figure out how to sit a ladder up on the roof of the first peak to paint the second peak. 

I know this is kind of confusing but its the best I could describe it. Thanks Much


----------



## lmcgrew79 (Apr 25, 2005)

how about a 45 foot jlg?


----------



## Ranger Rohland (Jan 28, 2005)

Contact Sherwin Williams. They carry a tool called a "Ladder Leveler".

Perhaps it will do the trick.

Tom 
Ranger Painting


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

If the pitch isn't too bad, and the lifts not too high, I'd put put 2 step ladders with a walk plank between. 

Bob


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

*ive done this*

If you can reach from a step ladder I have found that with the ladder folded turn it upside down and ofcourse have a hand hold it


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2005)

Without actuall seeing a picture of the area, it is hard to give accurate advice because I dont know where the peak of the roof is as well as the angle. Jobs like that can be a real PITA. 
There are probabally several options you can take. One would be to rent an articulaton ariel lift which is expensie, the other would be to use scaffolding or a variant of ladders and pics.
From what you described, I would take two short extension ladders and place a pic (walkboard) between them. You will need a set of ladder jacks for the job.
Just make sure you factor the PITA part in your estimate.

Bret


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I've got one pretty much the same problem. First story has a peak that is about 18' high. It's only a 1' wide section of roof, but the pitch is extremely steep. The second story peak is nearly 40' off the ground, and the first story peak sticks out from the body of the house, that we can't get a 32' ladder to even touch the wall above it. There's also a chimney stack that extends about 12' above the roof that we can't reach with ladders. The roof is old and the grit comes off the shingles which causes us to slide. There is NO goin on that roof for us. I actually tried to climb up the roof from a lower section on the garage, and only made it half way up a peak. 

Anyway, tommorow I'll have a JLG 40' on the job and we'll knock it out like it's nothing. Somehow, the homeowner hung x-mas lights at that upper peak on a 32' ladder standing on one foot....and hasn't been on a ladder since, lol. No way we're trying his flying act. 

My point is. If it means risking your safety like the one we're facing does, get a lift and get it over with.


----------



## dwbrooks (Oct 2, 2005)

*Got a lift*

AA I did the same. I was able to use a pettybone the general owns, and it was a sinch. I like the other ideas posted also and appriecate the advice. Thanks much


----------

